# Think your purchases aren't being tracked? Think again!



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

An excellent article on how Target tracks purchases and buyer information. Turns out you're not necessarily safe paying cash, they can track you by your phone number, email, and other data. I won't be giving out my phone number to a cashier ever again. LOL.

How Target Figured Out A Teen Girl Was Pregnant Before Her Father Did - Forbes


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't have a phone or email, I now nothing.

The local Pamida's wanted my number for a box of ThunderDuds last year

586-867-5309 is what she got, but the retina scan and facial recognition software doesn't lie.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Think you guns and ammo buying is not tracked by Holder??


----------



## Mr B (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting article, but did you notice the opt out part of it were it asks for your name, address, city, and state ?, so even if you opt out they still have your name, address and all that to still track you (with out your knowledge) if they wanted to keep doing it, and you would never know about it ?.

Kind of makes you wonder doesn`t it ???.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I just bought a boxed set of 'Blakes Seven' DVD's, it was a TV series in which Blake leads a sci-fi revolt against the Federation, so I guess I'm down now as a potential threat to national security, gulp..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Everyone keeps sales data these days. Especially the big boys. If you buy from a store and don't give them any info and pay in cash, all they'll have is the camera shots though. If they have that, and even Target only holds them in memory for so long. We've all got trails of info attached to us though. It's the world today. Problem for them is there are a lot of us. We sit and watch as they come for a few, here and there these days and don't say much. Perhaps they'll come in large numbers soon enough and people will get pissed enough to stop them. Either way each person needs to think about what they'll do when they do. Or if they only come for you.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I don't have a phone or email, I now nothing.
> 
> The local Pamida's wanted my number for a box of ThunderDuds last year
> 
> 586-867-5309 is what she got, but the retina scan and facial recognition software doesn't lie.


Where does that phone number lead?

I used to use the White House number. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

preppermama said:


> An excellent article on how Target tracks purchases and buyer information. Turns out you're not necessarily safe paying cash, they can track you by your phone number, email, and other data. I won't be giving out my phone number to a cashier ever again. LOL.
> 
> How Target Figured Out A Teen Girl Was Pregnant Before Her Father Did - Forbes


That is some spooky stuff...


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

The only thing Target ever asked me for was a zip code. I made one up. Nowadays they don't ask anything. 
If a form demands a phone number, I just put 1234567890. A few websites won't accept that, so I pick an area code at random and add the rest.
Cash is still king, but who knows how much longer it will even be acceptable. Many stores won't accept $50's or $100's.
Will we be getting the tatoo on the forhead soon?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Where does that phone number lead?
> 
> I used to use the White House number. :mrgreen:


Jenny, Jenny who can I turn to?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Think you guns and ammo buying is not tracked by Holder??


holder couldnt keep track of his own guns...


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

shotlady said:


> holder couldnt keep track of his own guns...


rotflmao!!!!!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shotlady said:


> holder couldnt keep track of his own guns...


Do you really think he didn't know what he was doing? He just didn't count on a whistle blower.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I hate to bust every ones bubble that thinks any transaction they do be in in a store, on line is not tracked is foolish, however it is usually tracked by those interested in selling you more. At any rate every man, woman and child on in this country has someone view a record of them on average of 7 times a day.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe it's time to take my personal profile 'off the grid'


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

shotlady said:


> holder couldnt keep track of his own guns...


I was taking a drink when I read this and almost choked to death! :mrgreen:


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not get too concerned by marketeers tracking my purchases. I join customer loyalty programs all the time, and it not only pays off in reduced pricing as a regular customer, it also assures that the store will have what I like to buy on the shelves. I get lots of deals that way, particularly on gas and groceries.

My philosophy on it is this: if they want to track me, they are going to quickly get bored. My grocer knows I buy a lot of meat, produce, beans, rice, and dog food. Wally World knows I like ammo, stuff on sale, the clearance racks in sporting goods and the automotive section, gun and country home plans magazines, and Mobil 1 motor oil. Lowe's now knows what colors I painted my walls inside my house, but it is because I want to be able to buy touch up paint without having to keep an old can forever.

I do not worry about the government knowing what guns I own -- they authorized every purchase. They even seem to like me, because I get approved on the spot. The IRS audits me, but I have won three out of four with them. They know how many vehicles and vessels I own, because they tax or charge registration fees on them all. They know where I live, what my house is worth, and which tax map my land is on. They see all my income, and I could care less. They know when and where you were born, where you went to school, what you look like (how's your driver's license photo look?), what your blood type is, and more often than not, what your fingerprints look like. I honestly have nothing to hide, and they can watch all they want until they get tired and fall asleep. 

The harsh reality of the entire matter is: we are all born into a taxpayer's prison, and a debtor's prison, too, unless you do not use credit to buy things. It has been that way for decades, and will continue to be that way, except it is likely to get worse for the generations coming behind us. Think it is a good thing your child gets a computer at school in the third grade? That they have smart phones that can tell you if your child wanders too far away from your home? That if you have a modern car with on-board diagnostics they can pinpoint where it is, pop the locked doors open for you, and shut the car off if it gets stolen while the thieves are still driving it? 

Me, I could care less. Watch me all you want. The more visible you are, the easier it is for the watchers to find where you were -- unless, of course, suddenly you aren't there anymore.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Do you really think he didn't know what he was doing? He just didn't count on a whistle blower.


They never do. But the people who do the right thing always surprise the corrupt.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm with Vert... I'm easy to track, I've got all the loyalty cards stored in my iPhone. I use them to get the savings. If they are tracking me, they are pretty bored by now. If they monitor my internet and phone they'll be even more bored. I saw my life flash before my eyes once and even I was bored.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Those who are not concerned with their purchases maybe better think again.
Late in the 2004 hurricane season, a FEMA official in South Florida, during an on-site news conference stated that anyone with more than 3 days worth of supplies was considered a "hoarder." And that she (FEMA) had the governmental authority to sieze your supplies and give them to those who had none. I watched her say it on the local news here.
Places like Sams and Costco keep very detailed, permanent, records of what each of their shoppers buys. That would make it very easy for those with guns and badges to come and get it after a national emergency.
Remember - this was 2004. Now we have Obama, who would have no qualms about redistribution of your hard earned supplies to those lazy "gimmie" people. He already does it with your money.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

shotlady said:


> holder couldnt keep track of his own guns...


Priceless Shotlady!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah that was a pretty good shot below the waist, shotlady.


----------



## Puppage (Nov 11, 2012)

preppermama said:


> I won't be giving out my phone number to a cashier ever again. LOL.


Why would you have done so in the past? Every time I am asked I say "why do you need that?" They usually say it's for marketing, etc. I just say "no thanks" , take my purchase & leave. End of interaction


----------



## SilentNightPrepper (Dec 6, 2012)

There are more ways to keep privacy than cash, think I'm gonna start a privacy thread. 

Could someone please explain who Holder is and why its funny they they lost a gun? I have to be missing something?


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

SilentNightPrepper said:


> There are more ways to keep privacy than cash, think I'm gonna start a privacy thread.
> 
> Could someone please explain who Holder is and why its funny they they lost a gun? I have to be missing something?


Attorney General Holder, look up Fast and Furious. The Dept of Justice (BATF and DEA) put around 3000 firearms in the Mexican drug cartels hands. Of which murdered a US border agent with them, among others. Keep in mind during the same time the State Dept under Ms Clintons watch sold the Mexican military 3000 AR15s of which I read they can only acount for 200 now.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

preppermama said:


> An excellent article on how Target tracks purchases and buyer information. Turns out you're not necessarily safe paying cash, they can track you by your phone number, email, and other data. I won't be giving out my phone number to a cashier ever again. LOL.
> 
> How Target Figured Out A Teen Girl Was Pregnant Before Her Father Did - Forbes


I always ask the cashier what the store fax number is and say put that down as my phone number.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Sr40ken said:


> Attorney General Holder, look up Fast and Furious. The Dept of Justice (BATF and DEA) put around 3000 firearms in the Mexican drug cartels hands. Of which murdered a US border agent with them, among others. Keep in mind during the same time the State Dept under Ms Clintons watch sold the Mexican military 3000 AR15s of which I read they can only acount for 200 now.


Perhaps you would like to read the report from the Office of the Inspector General Oversight and Review Division on this subject. It might help you understand not all congressional committees want the truth when they go after some one.

http://www.justice.gov/oig/testimony/t1220.pdf


----------

